# Epic Flounder Action -- June 24-26, 2015



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Location: Upper Galveston Bay
Weather: Sunny, light winds
Water conditions: 1 foot visibility, super fresh
Tide: Very weak incoming in AM
Bottom type: Mostly soft to firm mud with scattered shell
Lure/Setup: TTF Glo-white shad (3â€) and Gulp mantis shrimp (white/chartreuse) rigged on Â¼ oz jighead

All I can say is WOW!. Summer flounder fishing is as good as it gets right now.

The flounder are stacked up along riprap armored shorelines and pier structures. Best bite occurred during the major period which lasted from 8 AM to 10 AM. Since there was little to no tidal movement, I focused my efforts at an area near the ship channel that experiences constant currents from heavy ship traffic. The surges of water kept the flounder biting all morning each day.

Early in the morning, the flounder stayed shallow and tight to the shorelines. They were keying on small shad that were schooling up in the shadows along the shoreline. The water depth was no more than 2 feet. Drift fishing along these armored shorelines was most effective. Most of the flounder that I caught during this time were very aggressive and struck the lure immediately as it hit the water. I kept hopping the lure quickly across the bottom and continued picking up flounder almost every cast for a hour.

As the sun got higher in the sky, the bait soon moved out from the shorelines and the flounder bite slowed down. I then moved over to pier and channel marker pilings in water depths around 6 feet. Most of the fish caught at these spots were on the side where the sun was casting a shadow across the water. The flounder were laying along the edge of the shadow lines and ambush bait fish as they swim out into the sunlight. One of my favorite ways to target flounder.

Here are some of the highlights during my trips. All fish were released.

June 24th:









































June 25th:


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*June 26th pics*

June 26th


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*June 27th report*

Made a short trip today during the major period (moon down) from 9:30 AM to 11:30 AM and landed 15 flounder. Used the same tactics and setup from last few days.

The SW winds picked up this morning and I didn't see any bait on the surface or shorelines anywhere. I got blown all over the place. The tide was trickling out and the water was a little dirtier. Caught all of the fish on wind blown structure in 6 to 8 feet of water. There was lots of scattered shell on the bottom.

The flounder were spitting up small croaker so I kept throwing the TTF 3" white pogy. Non-scented soft plastics were working better today, since lots of panfish were tearing up the Gulp.

Kept the first 5 flounder I caught which ranged from 17" to 20".


----------

